# Neck/Collar Size for Male Boykin



## smithstp (Dec 10, 2015)

Acknowledging that sizes and weight vary within breeds, can someone advise me of, at least, the typical neck/collar size for a mature male boykin spaniel? I own GSPs, but my parents have a boykin and I would like to get them a collar for Christmas - without obviously having to ask them for his neck size. Really appreciated.

S.


----------



## dom (Dec 16, 2015)

both my males wear medium. one of them is a 50lber and the other is 30. 

Smaller one neck size is 14 inch. larger boykin has 15 inch


----------



## Scott Yancey (Dec 17, 2015)

We have a 35 lb male and he wears a 14 inch. We purchase ours at gundogsupply.com. They include a free name tag attached and they ship very fast.


----------

